# Tuna Jigging and Popping Rods



## Sea_Hunter234 (Jul 28, 2016)

Is there anybody out there willing to rent me and a buddy a couple of rods and reels to use this coming weekend (1/20-1/21). 



Willing to pay and I understand the combos are not cheap. 



Let me know. Thanks


Ryan - 281-935-3197


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Sea_Hunter234 said:


> Is there anybody out there willing to rent me and a buddy a couple of rods and reels to use this coming weekend (1/20-1/21).
> 
> Willing to pay and I understand the combos are not cheap.
> 
> ...


Just saw this post. I rent rods and reels from baitcast to trolling

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------

